
Visa Rejections for Tech Workers Spike - vthallam
https://www.wired.com/story/h-1b-visa-rejections-spike-under-trump/
======
strikelaserclaw
Since when is a QA Analyst a highly specialized occupation where they can't
find Americans to do the job?

~~~
dlphn___xyz
it seems like a large portion of tech jobs are outsourced - even in the gov.
glad to see something is being done to change it.

------
jeevest
QA analyst in most cases but not all, is one of the least specialized
occupations. It’s true they played by the rules etc, but when you play by the
rules , and the rules change.. expect the unexpected.

